# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Amorphic's Second Cycle Log: Prop/Tren

## Amorphic

Here we go again fellas, my second cycle will be starting next week.

Stats are as follows.

22 years old.
5'10
205 pounds
bf 13%

First cycle was npp/prop where i bulked up to 225 pounds. upon completing the cycle i dropped a fair amount of bodyfat (prior was around 16% as i bulked too hard and sloppily).

The goal for this cycle is minimal weight gain but a drop in bodyfat to around 10%. ive been bulking for almost 2 years from a starting weight of 152 pounds and am now ready to harden up and focus on conditioning my physique rather than going for a jump on the scale.

cycle will be 100mgs/prop, 100mgs/tren ace ed for 11 weeks. tren being for 8-9 weeks.

pct will be nolva/aromasin and perhaps hcg /proviron to avoid a crash.

i crashed pretty hard last cycle, im assuming from the 19nor shutdown and im hoping to avoid the emotional issues i had last pct with hcg/proviron.

I will update again upon first injection, wish me luck.

----------


## RANA

Damn new cycle? I will keep reading. I was going to start my new cycle next month but I can not. I have to get shoulder surgery next month and I am very pissed. I have to torn rotator cuff.

----------


## Amorphic

> Damn new cycle? I will keep reading. I was going to start my new cycle next month but I can not. I have to get shoulder surgery next month and I am very pissed. I have to torn rotator cuff.


damn rana. sorry to hear it. heal up and get lifting heavy again!

----------


## dedic8ed1

C'mon dude you just came off.Why so quick to get on again?

----------


## Amorphic

> C'mon dude you just came off.Why so quick to get on again?


this will be the last cycle i do until probably april or so. early yes but im going ahead with it as planned to get to the level i want to be at.

im not advocating people run cycles as quick as i am, im aware of the mantra preached about time off and feel okay going ahead. part of me believes a lot of stuff we preach to guys here is parroted and not really backed up with any facts. this will be another learning experience for me and others that follow this log and we'll see where it takes us

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 1*

*Just did first shot, im very excited. No issues with the shot. 1.5ccs 100mgs prop/tren .

I will keep things updated as regularly as i can with my schedule. I might add winstrol towards the end depending on how hard i can get my physique. lets start the fun*  :7up:

----------


## wukillabee

> *DAY 1*
> 
> *Just did first shot, im very excited. No issues with the shot. 1.5ccs 100mgs prop/tren .
> 
> I will keep things updated as regularly as i can with my schedule. I might add winstrol towards the end depending on how hard i can get my physique. lets start the fun*


Sounds like fun!

----------


## Stoneco|d

I am on day 4 ... tren /prop!

I will check your progress.

----------


## Dukkit

whoohoo

i love when my buddies start new cycles!!

ill be watching bro!!

----------


## smokeyd

woo hoo i fixing to start same shit

----------


## High-roller

I also will be doing tren /prop, so let us know when you feel the kick in?

And are you running any Amorasin with the cycle?

----------


## redz

I just started a Test C/Tren E dbol kickstart cycle. Keep the updates coming!

----------


## 92whitelx

nice, i will be watching this thread. This is the same cycle im doing next

----------


## boondockSAINT

I have very similar stats as you, and did a 6 week Prop/Tren cycle in the spring. I absolutely loved it. I did 75 Prop / 50 Tren though. Your doses / duration seem a little high for me, but I like the short cycles and I am far from an expert only using the Tren once. I had no negative sides whatsoever, but great strength gains. There is a log of it in this section somewhere. Good luck, enjoy the gains. 

Oh, with such a hard crash last cycle you may be interested in looking into a shorter one.

----------


## Amorphic

thanks for the comments guys, i'll keep things as updated and detailed as i can

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 2

Shot my other quad today. feeling a good knot in the other one from the shot yesterday. Cardio is HIT style, 5 min warm up, 4 mins of 20 second sprints and 10 second rest followed by 5 min cool down.

worked chest and traps last night as well as did cardio, feeling pretty sore all over so today is a rest/homework day.*

----------


## oneshot

I'm sooo excited! and i just cant hiiiide it! gonna be on pretty much the exact same cycle here in about a month. Best of luck to ya. i will be watching

----------


## Reed

Get it done bro! good luck. Should take pics. Hopefully the tren will be like a recomp drug for ya and change up that appearance to a nasty physique!!!

----------


## stpete

> *DAY 2
> 
> Shot my other quad today. feeling a good knot in the other one from the shot yesterday. Cardio is HIT style, 5 min warm up, 4 mins of 20 second sprints and 10 second rest followed by 5 min cool down.
> 
> worked chest and traps last night as well as did cardio, feeling pretty sore all over so today is a rest/homework day.*


Good cardio work bro, but you really won't need so much imo. Get your workouts in first, cardio a distant second. Tren will burn fat anyway.

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 3

Injection pain is worse with tren than npp. i can feel soreness 15 mins after an injection. took the day off yesterday and partied with some friends. tomorrow will be leg day, i swear i feel harder already but it must be placebo effect. sleeping is hard.*

----------


## Stoneco|d

I am on Day 5. Just some injection pain going in but nothing after. I am becoming really vascular and hard. I am not stronger yet. Take your time injecting the tren /prop, like 1-1.5 min. Make sure you don't move the needle when it's inside and go deep. I use 23G 1 1/2" and go all the way (glutes and quads ... 25g 1" for delts).

I wonder when I will feel much stronger.

----------


## Amorphic

> I am on Day 5. Just some injection pain going in but nothing after. I am becoming really vascular and hard. I am not stronger yet. Take your time injecting the tren /prop, like 1-1.5 min. Make sure you don't move the needle when it's inside and go deep. I use 23G 1 1/2" and go all the way (glutes and quads ... 25g 1" for delts).
> 
> I wonder when I will feel much stronger.


keep posting in here too, since we're almost on the same cycle and around the same time we can compare how things are going, should provide us with some good insight. have you started getting the sweats or any other sides? so far i havent had a cough or too bad of sweats, just getting hard to sleep

----------


## Stoneco|d

Ya same cycle almost but you doing higher dosages. I am on 50mg tren ed and 80mg of prop ed (bumped that up from 70mg). So far just some trouble sleeping but no biggie. I have no cough or sweats. Well in the gym I get soaked but not when I sleep.

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 4 

goodbye being able to sleep. last 2 nights i felt like i havent slept a bit. i kind of drift in and out of sleep all night and feel totally wasted when i wake up. im starting to feel kind of weird at times, very warm in the face but normal everywhere else. dreaming a lot at night now as well.

injection pain sucks right now. leg day today if i can get the time since i have to write a paper tonight.*

----------


## Stoneco|d

My lower body pain is wack lol. I try my best to hide it. I pinned my right glute today and i hate pinning glutes. Reason being is because it goes in really smooth and barely hurts, keep thinking i am doing it wrong but i pin on the top left or right of my glutes. When i pin my quads, I can feel it a lot and love it. 

So far still no strength gains, I would have assumed that tren will kick in quick and i should get stronger right away. Maybe i was wrong ... i am more vascular and harder. Still not sweating or anything. My sleeping is fine, get around 6 hr sleep ... get up once at night or twice.

----------


## Amorphic

> My lower body pain is wack lol. I try my best to hide it. I pinned my right glute today and i hate pinning glutes. Reason being is because it goes in really smooth and barely hurts, keep thinking i am doing it wrong but i pin on the top left or right of my glutes. When i pin my quads, I can feel it a lot and love it. 
> 
> So far still no strength gains, I would have assumed that tren will kick in quick and i should get stronger right away. Maybe i was wrong ... i am more vascular and harder. Still not sweating or anything. My sleeping is fine, get around 6 hr sleep ... get up once at night or twice.


thanks for the update

----------


## Stoneco|d

Day 7 .. I pinned my right delt and it hurt a bit as usual but it feels damn good. I am considering to pin quads and delts only. Feels like pinning my glutes are useless. Anyways I am starting to feel a bit stronger, nothing big. My upper body is very lean and vascular.

----------


## Gears

Man, how did I not catch this sooner. DO IT ERP.

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 5

Definitely noticed an increase in vascularity in my arms today. Slept like absolute shit last night, probably got 2 hours of sleep if i was lucky. I feel like my strength is coming back though so all seems to be going well so far.*

----------


## wukillabee

Sucks about ur sleep. How did u solve it for ur first cycle includng npp? Melatonin helps me have a deep sleep but doesnt put me to sleep. Lots of bros say ambien cr (cr= controlled release for all night) for tren cycles for those who cant sleep worth shit. Id say give that stuff a try bro, dont know anything stronger than ambien cr for sleeping. If that dont work than id say quit the tren cus u need ur sleep and 2hrs on cycle aint gonna cut it. Im sure u already know all this, jut givin my 2 cents. U gonna post some before and after pics like ur first log?

----------


## redz

Caber may help too I`m finding a low dose of caber 2-3 times per week helps me sleep I dont know if thats logical but it seems to help me while im on the Tren .

----------


## Amorphic

> Sucks about ur sleep. How did u solve it for ur first cycle includng npp? Melatonin helps me have a deep sleep but doesnt put me to sleep. Lots of bros say ambien cr (cr= controlled release for all night) for tren cycles for those who cant sleep worth shit. Id say give that stuff a try bro, dont know anything stronger than ambien cr for sleeping. If that dont work than id say quit the tren cus u need ur sleep and 2hrs on cycle aint gonna cut it. Im sure u already know all this, jut givin my 2 cents. U gonna post some before and after pics like ur first log?


i used lunesta when i was on npp but it didnt work that well. im unfortunate to just be one of those people that gets insomnia really easily. we dont have ambien in canada which pisses me off because its supposed to work a lot better than lunesta.

----------


## Kratos

> *DAY 3
> 
> Injection pain is worse with tren than npp. i can feel soreness 15 mins after an injection. took the day off yesterday and partied with some friends. tomorrow will be leg day, i swear i feel harder already but it must be placebo effect. sleeping is hard.*


nope that's quite normal in my experience, my muscles feel harder a day or two after first injection.

----------


## wukillabee

> i used lunesta when i was on npp but it didnt work that well. im unfortunate to just be one of those people that gets insomnia really easily. we dont have ambien in canada which pisses me off because its supposed to work a lot better than lunesta.


Yeah, ambien cr is supposed to be one of the strongest sleep aids made. Well im sure u dont get gear made in canada either so u can order some ambien cr from somewhere maybe online. Im sure its eaiser to get some ambien through the mail to u then gear. U really need ur sleep bro, if not then find another way to try to sleep. Maybe have lots of sex everynite before bed, always tires me out, haha. Idk what else to tell ya bro.

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 6

Slept decently last night since i was so tired out. Cardio abs and forearms today. overall feeling pretty good.*

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 7.

pumps are starting to get absolutely amazing, back and bi's today was surreal. looking more vascular by the day and feeling stronger as well. very pleased. incredibly sore too.*

----------


## Gears

We better get pics this time  : 1106: .

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 8.

taking the day off to let my body rest. ive been pushing really hard and i can definitely feel the stress on my body. chest/traps tomorrow*

----------


## 10nispro

Will be watching this closely because it's what my next cycle will be. Maybe not as high dosages. 

Have a while before next cycle because I had my shoulder surgery on Sept 10. Had two tears in my right labrum. Had to fix it to continue playing in the future.

Good Luck and keeping a keen eye on this one.

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 9

chest/trap workout today was surreal. incredible difference in vascularity in my arms and shoulders, i couldnt believe it. strength is up phenominally in such a short time.

god this feels good*

----------


## Amorphic

random side note i forgot to mention, ive been having a bit of pain in my testicles the last few days. im starting to get the feeling that my boys are going to be shrinking up a lot more than they did when i was on npp. too early to tell yet but i might pick up some hcg soon

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 10

abs and cardio today. injection pain is such a bitch with these compounds, my legs feel like they have soldering irons in them. other than the pain i still feel very good. looking forward to my next workout.

oddly enough i seem to be sleeping better than before, i dont know if its because im so exhausted from my workouts and busy days but i seem to be getting more and more sleep. sweats seem to be minimal as well. weird*

----------


## Stoneco|d

I am feeling a bit stronger but nothing crazy yet. The veins are insane and thick.

----------


## oneshot

> *DAY 9
> 
> chest/trap workout today was surreal. incredible difference in vascularity in my arms and shoulders, i couldnt believe it. strength is up phenominally in such a short time.
> 
> god this feels good*


YUP! the sides are a small price to pay indeed. When are you gonna turn green and start throwing cars around?

----------


## Stoneco|d

So if your strength improved a lot, does that mean my dosages are very low?. I am running 50mg tren ed and 80mg of prop ed. Or does it need little more time to kick in full?

----------


## Banelord

OMG I want to try it!!!!!

----------


## Amorphic

> YUP! the sides are a small price to pay indeed. When are you gonna turn green and start throwing cars around?


maybe i'll deadlift some cars today  :Wink/Grin: 




> So if your strength improved a lot, does that mean my dosages are very low?. I am running 50mg tren ed and 80mg of prop ed. Or does it need little more time to kick in full?


i wouldnt say your doses are low, i expect even more of a strength increase in the next few weeks. we're still pretty early on into things so dont get discouraged yet. keep us posted on how things are going

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 11

shoulders/tris today. injection pain hampered my workout slightly, this shit burns like hell.

feeling stronger still, pumps are nice but im still waiting for the full out effects of the tren to hit me. feeling a bit warmer at night, its below zero here at night and i still feel like the window isnt open when im sleeping. sweating isnt too major though*

----------


## stpete

What effects are you expecting?

----------


## Amorphic

> What effects are you expecting?


i thought i would be having worse sides in terms of mood, sweating etc.

i dont feel any more aggressive than normal, just mildly sweaty and stuff.

i still think i have a lot more strength to gain as well as fat to lose.

----------


## 92whitelx

Tren seems like a sweet AAS

----------


## Stoneco|d

> i thought i would be having worse sides in terms of mood, sweating etc.
> 
> i dont feel any more aggressive than normal, just mildly sweaty and stuff.
> 
> i still think i have a lot more strength to gain as well as fat to lose.


Same thing for me. Today I pinned and my body just heated up. It's not fully kicked in yet. I am feeling it kicking in though, I think in a few days I will see a big difference.

----------


## DesiBoy

Guys congrats on the results so far but please post some pics so we can see how's it going.

----------


## Kratos

> *DAY 11
> 
> shoulders/tris today. injection pain hampered my workout slightly, this shit burns like hell.
> 
> feeling stronger still, pumps are nice but im still waiting for the full out effects of the tren to hit me. feeling a bit warmer at night, its below zero here at night and i still feel like the window isnt open when im sleeping. sweating isnt too major though*


it's hit you already
for me the strength gains are pretty linear
like every other time you work a body part you notice more reps the need for more weight.
by the end of the cycle you think to yourself "holy cow, I'm lifting a lot."
sides shouldn't get any worse, watch your diet and try to sleep as much as possible.

----------


## Amorphic

> it's hit you already
> for me the strength gains are pretty linear
> like every other time you work a body part you notice more reps the need for more weight.
> by the end of the cycle you think to yourself "holy cow, I'm lifting a lot."
> sides shouldn't get any worse, watch your diet and try to sleep as much as possible.


thanks sir.

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 12

another great workout. legs and traps. moving more weight on the leg press than i have ever before. could hardly fit my legs into my jeans after my workout. things seem to be going well so far.*

----------


## 10nispro

Glad to see you are having a cycle you deserve. I can't wait for me shoulder to be back to normal..only 4 more months....

----------


## Amorphic

> Glad to see you are having a cycle you deserve. I can't wait for me shoulder to be back to normal..only 4 more months....


keep me updated brutha.

----------


## Reed

Go Morph...... Go Morph........ Go Go

----------


## Amorphic

side note worth mentioning: todays been the first day where ive felt a change in my attitude. i was very aggressive in the gym, a very angry and strong workout. ive felt slightly irritable today and i feel it a bit more tonight. will keep you guys updated

----------


## Stoneco|d

nice man

For me past two days I had problems sleeping. It was like I woke up every 15min and rolling around a lot. I do feel stronger too so my stuff is kicking in for sure.

----------


## High-roller

So pretty much you's are saying that tren and test is kicking in after 2 weeks?

----------


## Kratos

> side note worth mentioning: todays been the first day where ive felt a change in my attitude. i was very aggressive in the gym, a very angry and strong workout. ive felt slightly irritable today and i feel it a bit more tonight. will keep you guys updated


idk why but prolactin makes me bitchy
are you taking any caber?

----------


## Amorphic

> idk why but prolactin makes me bitchy
> are you taking any caber?


no caber no. i can get it overnight if i need it though.

----------


## baseballboy65

Hey Morph. Good luck with this. I followed your last cycle from start to finish and still have it bookmarked! Its inspiring buddy, keep it up. Where in Canada are you. East or West? Im in BC

----------


## Amorphic

> Hey Morph. Good luck with this. I followed your last cycle from start to finish and still have it bookmarked! Its inspiring buddy, keep it up. Where in Canada are you. East or West? Im in BC


Thanks bro. in BC as well

----------


## baseballboy65

Do you have any respiratory issues with the Tren ? I heard its pretty brutal on your cardio due to its bronchial constriction...

----------


## Amorphic

> Do you have any respiratory issues with the Tren? I heard its pretty brutal on your cardio due to its bronchial constriction...


ive noticed more shortness of breath during my workouts as well as during cardio.

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 13

off day today. legs still feel nice and pumped. back and bi's tomorrow*

----------


## Stoneco|d

> So pretty much you's are saying that tren and test is kicking in after 2 weeks?


ya for me at least, maybe cause of my dosages. My strength went up for sure. Today had a sick arm workout. People at goodlife just stared at me, was too veiny. Curling with olympic bar 155 lbs for reps and close gripping 275 lbs for reps. Anyways i think i'll enjoy the next 6 weeks on tren and 8 weeks on prop haha.

----------


## tprop

PICS!!!!!!!!b4 and aftr

----------


## Stoneco|d

I'll take some when i feel like it lol. I am close to 220 lbs, so i have gained over 25lbs in 14 days. Also I am not shaving or anything lol, winter is coming shortly (weather here is gay). I only nair my arms and shoulders.

----------


## Stoneco|d

before pics: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=357897

----------


## Amorphic

> I'll take some when i feel like it lol. I am close to 220 lbs, so i have gained over 25lbs in 14 days. Also I am not shaving or anything lol, it's winter. I only nair my arms and shoulders.


25 pounds in 14 days!? fvck me man. outrageous

i'm up 9 pounds so far. not bulking though

----------


## Stoneco|d

> 25 pounds in 14 days!? fvck me man. outrageous
> 
> i'm up 9 pounds so far. not bulking though


lol

Thing is I fasted in month of September, got down to 189-195 (wasn't steady). So it's actually more than 25 lbs. I am gaining some fat but it all goes to ab area. My upper body is lean as fuk, so hard.

----------


## T_Own

two good logs so far. i just caught up on everything but it seems pretty intense. i would be interested in seeing numbers for lifts at the beginning and end of the cycle, just for fun. keep it up

----------


## Stoneco|d

The lighting and stuff is bad. My veins in the gym are unreal. I just tried getting some sick arm shots and stuff but doesn't look good. I gotta wait at night time lol. I am having major problems in cardio now. I am tired before i hit the gym. I managed to do 15min bike after leg workout today.

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 14

was out way too late last night and gassed out at the gym. back and bi's was nice though, managed to set some personal bests before i got too tired and had to call it a day.

nap time for now and hopefully a lot of sleep tonight*

----------


## Amorphic

i'll throw up some pics when i shave later, im rocking the caveman look at the moment

----------


## T_Own

> The lighting and stuff is bad. My veins in the gym are unreal. I just tried getting some sick arm shots and stuff but doesn't look good. I gotta wait at night time lol. I am having major problems in cardio now. I am tired before i hit the gym. I managed to do 15min bike after leg workout today.


nice.. during the winter when i was at my most thin, i was lookin like that too (albeit a little smaller) with tons of little veins going all over the place on the other side of my forearm. i can't even imagine what tren or any steroid would have done on top of that

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 15. 

off day today. lots of homework to do*

----------


## baseballboy65

Hey Dude. Where in BC? Im in North Vancouver.... Hows the training coming along? How much weight have you gained since you started your first cycle till now?

----------


## Amorphic

> Hey Dude. Where in BC? Im in North Vancouver.... Hows the training coming along? How much weight have you gained since you started your first cycle till now?


when i first started bodybuilding i was 152 pounds. naturally i got up to 210. my first cycle got me up to 225. right now im cutting and am sitting around 209. im in central bc

----------


## oneshot

how are them lungs feeling? on 50 mg per day i got winded going up a flight of stairs. How is the sex drive? keep chugin along good sir

----------


## Stoneco|d

for some odd reason today i slept a crapload and i am still tired lol. It's like i am making up my lost sleep. I think it's because i managed to do 30min cardio after workout and that killed me. I went into the gym breathing hard and sweating, before changing my clothes lol.

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 16

chest/traps today. feeling strong still, not any stronger since my last chest day but i am looking more vascular and feeling good. pumps were so strong in my front delts that i had to take a break a few times to let the pain subside*

----------


## Dinosaur

keep it up man will be following the post,
could you post some pics with out neglecting me. just to see the before and hopefully the after when you're done with your cycle.

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 17

off day today*

----------


## 10nispro

What do y'all like the most about using tren ?

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 18

off day today, major amount of homework i have to do.*

----------


## Amorphic

> What do y'all like the most about using tren?


too early on to tell yet i think what i like the most, but so far the strength increase has been the most dramatic thing ive noticed

----------


## 10nispro

Can't wait to try it...

----------


## baseballboy65

What are you using to combat hairloss dude?

----------


## 92whitelx

Nice log amorphic, cant wait to see the end results

----------


## Stoneco|d

Today I incline benched 295 x 5 as if it was nothing lol. On saturday, I also did chest. I changed my routine this week so i started from Monday. I flat benched 315 for 8 couple days ago and today I hit 295 x 5 on the incline, wow. I weigh at 222 lbs now, I can barely do cardio. I just keep on growing lol. This is a fun cycle, even at 50mg ed for tren . Wonder what 100mg ed would do!

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 19.

feeling pretty breathless at the gym. strength is still improving and vascularity in my quads for the first time.*

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 20.

off day today. shoulders/tris tomorrow*

----------


## oneshot

> *DAY 19.
> 
> feeling pretty breathless at the gym. strength is still improving and vascularity in my quads for the first time.*


impressive indeed!

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 21

shoulder pump was so painful today i could hardly believe it.

55s for front raises for 10 no problem. 110s for dumbbell tricep extensions for 9. dayyyummm that pump hurts!*

----------


## Reed

Keep it up Morph I'm still looking and wishing I was on that tren *drools*

----------


## T_Own

gotta love friday ^^

that is a pretty nice lift there..

----------


## Amorphic

> Keep it up Morph I'm still looking and wishing I was on that tren *drools*





> gotta love friday ^^
> 
> that is a pretty nice lift there..


thanks guys, comments always appreciated

----------


## stpete

Good work so far Amorphic.
Tren works in strange ways to different people. I don't have a "breathing" problem when i do just the smallest amount of cardio. Say, 1 mile @ 4.2 three times a week on treadmill. Take that away from me, and i'm screwed. I'll sweat and gasp for air like a 500lb fatman. Just letting you know man. Keep up the good work and good luck.

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 22

Off day today. im starting to see a change in my physique now. my lower chest is becoming blockier and delts are seperating nicely from my biceps and traps. im looking forward to more of this change considering that i am not bulking on this cycle.*

----------


## T_Own

nice nice. delts have always been lacking for me personally..

----------


## Amorphic

side note i keep forgetting to mention: my sex drive right now is unbelievable, to the point where i think so much about sex and spend so much time with girls that i can hardly focus on my school work.

i thought i felt horny on my last cycle but this has totally redifined what it means to have a high libido.

----------


## pump.joe

Following your log, Amorphic. Always interesting to hear your day-by-day results.

----------


## chitownhoker

pics?

----------


## Amorphic

> pics?


at the end.

----------


## Stoneco|d

looks like you doing well. I am dreaming too much, getting flashbacks which took me a year to forget, I get too pissed off, sometimes depressed and dealing with a lot of personal problems. The pros so far is strength/vascularity and I am just hanging in till this cycle is over. I think i am handling it ok and I never expected it to be easy. Today I am working out arms, calves with some abs.

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 23

great back and bi day today. pumps are still very solid and amazingly full feeling. feeling breathless and didnt sleep well last night at all but overall not too bad. school is making things hard to train and eat the way i want to but things are still going according to plan for the most part*

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 24

off day today. back and bi's still feel pumped and full.*

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 25

Pissed off i couldnt make it to the gym today. so many projects and papers going on with school right now that its making things very difficult. i will for sure be at the gym tomorrow to hit up chest and traps. im also moving to hitting my chest twice a week to see if i can stimulate some growth since its my weakest area i think personally.

weight is 210 which is not bad considering my goals for this cycle are not weight based.*

----------


## Reed

Don't worry about it Morph it happens. Just keep up the good work!!!! Excited to see the final result!!

----------


## baseballboy65

> *DAY 25
> 
> Pissed off i couldnt make it to the gym today. so many projects and papers going on with school right now that its making things very difficult. i will for sure be at the gym tomorrow to hit up chest and traps. im also moving to hitting my chest twice a week to see if i can stimulate some growth since its my weakest area i think personally.
> 
> weight is 210 which is not bad considering my goals for this cycle are not weight based.*


I hear ya buddy! Im finished exams this week and going to destroy the gym till the end of my cycle.... Just keep doing what you do and use the gym as your break away from the books...

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 26 & 27

Hit up chest and traps yesterday, i felt superhuman bench pressing. my traps also are responding very well which is one of the areas ive wanted to see grow. I started feeling kind of crappy last night and you guessed it, i have a cold.

hopefully i can shake off the sore throat and stuffed up nose in a few days, until then i will take it easy.

things are looking good though, im seeing a nice improvement in my front delts and traps. upper chest i am really going to start to emphasize since if i can get my chest up i think i will have a pretty solid package to work with.*

----------


## hugovsilva

Nice log Morph. I have been away but will follow it from now on.

Good progress.

----------


## 92whitelx

very nice progress

----------


## Kratos

> *DAY 26 & 27
> 
> Hit up chest and traps yesterday, i felt superhuman bench pressing. my traps also are responding very well which is one of the areas ive wanted to see grow..*


I told you man, tren gives you tard strength
by the end of the cycle you won't know weather to shit or go blind when you see how much weight is going up. You have to back off on the weight a little after the cycle but you'll keep some and a lot of the size. Tren is fun  :7up:

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 28

head cold is rocking me. my nose is like a faucet and my eyes wont stop watering. obviously not going to the gym today, going to take a nap and try to sleep things off.*

----------


## wukillabee

> *DAY 28
> 
> head cold is rocking me. my nose is like a faucet and my eyes wont stop watering. obviously not going to the gym today, going to take a nap and try to sleep things off.*


I had the same sh*t on my first cycle. At least u dont have the test flu, then you'd really be hatin life. Im sure just rest and some dayquill and nyquill will solve that cold in a few days. Also bump up ur vit c to like 3grams a day to help ur immune system too. Should all help u recover from it faster, took me about 5 days to really get over it while on cycle by doin all this. Good luck bro, happy to see ur progress!

----------


## Reed

> I had the same sh*t on my first cycle. *At least u dont have the test flu, then you'd really be hatin life*. Im sure just rest and some dayquill and nyquill will solve that cold in a few days. Also bump up ur vit c to like 3grams a day to help ur immune system too. Should all help u recover from it faster, took me about 5 days to really get over it while on cycle by doin all this. Good luck bro, happy to see ur progress!


Yeah thanks that shit sucks for me I hate it. I'm a lazy ass and feel like shit all day.


Just keep it up bro!!! Oh and Congrats on the Mod status!!!! You definitely deserve it!

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 29

head cold is still rocking me, hardly got any sleep last night tossing and turning and blowing my nose every 4 seconds.

again not able to go to the gym today, going to work on a powerpoint presentation i have to do for my disabilities class. hopefully i'll be up and running this weekend to hit the gym. weight is 210. 10 pound gain in 30 days, not bad for a non bulking cycle*

----------


## UncleD

your growing good solid mass it seems keep it up bro i love prop/tren nothing like it!

----------


## AnimalGear

keep up the good work man, and feel better! I'll be watching closely

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 30

still sick and unable to hit the gym. I hate being sick on cycle since i feel like im wasting time where i could be growing. Nothing i can do about it other than keep resting up though. i think i will be back in the gym tomorrow or by sunday at the latest.*

----------


## Andro9

i just ordered some tren . im switching from npp to tren because i like what im reading hahha. hope ya feel better soon brother

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 31.

Almost back to 100%, going to take today off again and let my body get the last bit of rest it needs. tomorrow i will hit up legs traps and a bit of chest just to loosen up.*

----------


## T_Own

good idea. it should be good getting back into at 100%

----------


## Garnelek

Great log...glad to hear u get better!I am gonna follow this good luck

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 32

FINALLY made it back to the gym. did legs and traps today. i didnt push myself as hard as i could have just to make sure i didnt overexert myself but i can still stack the leg press and hack squat 5 plates comfortably. traps for 315 felt alright, my arms are sore from shots though.

tomorrow i'll hit up back and biceps and see if i can push myself to the level i want to be at.*

----------


## Amorphic

also worth mentioning, today has been by far the worst ive ever felt my attitude being ever. i am incredibly irritable and snappy feeling. combine that with the end of the school semester, group work and being sick for a week and you have one hell of a cranky tren user. hopefully i manage to get a nice long sleep tonight and can chill out tomorrow because i feel like punching a hole in the wall right now.

----------


## Phate

> also worth mentioning, today has been by far the worst ive ever felt my attitude being ever. i am incredibly irritable and snappy feeling. combine that with the end of the school semester, group work and being sick for a week and you have one hell of a cranky tren user. hopefully i manage to get a nice long sleep tonight and can chill out tomorrow because i feel like punching a hole in the wall right now.


Lol, i know what you mean morph, i felt like that yesterday, damn exs

----------


## T_Own

yeah i'm sure school doesn't help the anger at all. i feel that way some times without taking anything.

----------


## stpete

> also worth mentioning, today has been by far the worst ive ever felt my attitude being ever. i am incredibly irritable and snappy feeling. combine that with the end of the school semester, group work and being sick for a week and you have one hell of a cranky tren user. hopefully i manage to get a nice long sleep tonight and can chill out tomorrow because i feel like punching a hole in the wall right now.


hahahaha....Chill bro. And get used to it cause it's not going to get any better. Just tell yourself it's the juice. Over and over again. You'll be ok, you sound like you have your shit together.

Nice log man.

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 33

finally got the chance to tear it up in the gym. back and bis went well, upped the weight nicely and had the most absurd pump known to man. i had to wait 5 mins between sets just to get my forearms to calm down. mega mega mega pumps*

----------


## Reed

Damn morph don't get too big. Save some of that for me!!!

----------


## Amorphic

> Damn morph don't get too big. Save some of that for me!!!


you're bigger than i am right now from what ive seen in your pictures.

my physique is coming along, if i started cutting hard we would look very similar, i just havent decided how low i want to drop my bodyfat since winter is basically here.

----------


## Reed

> you're bigger than i am right now from what ive seen in your pictures.
> 
> my physique is coming along, if i started cutting hard we would look very similar, i just havent decided how low i want to drop my bodyfat since winter is basically here.


Just get HHHHHHHUUUUUUUGGGGGGGEEEEEE Morph!! Wait till the spring to cut. You plan on competing?

----------


## Amorphic

> Just get HHHHHHHUUUUUUUGGGGGGGEEEEEE Morph!! Wait till the spring to cut. You plan on competing?


i would like to do a few shows. right now its not possible because im nearing the end of my bachelors degree and dont have enough time to get into the shape i would need to be in. another 2 years or so and i might be closer

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 34

off day today, working on presentation due tomorrow.*

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 35

off again today, presentation is tonight so ive been getting it ready all day. tomorrow will be chest and traps*

----------


## T_Own

just wondering, whats your major?

----------


## hugovsilva

10 pounds in a month and its not a bulker. Good. Very good.

By the way... good luck on the presentation.

----------


## sana

Good Luck !

btw i've read both of your logs, great logs,enjoyed these very much.

----------


## Amorphic

> just wondering, whats your major?


im pursuing my bachelor of social work degree. 1 more year to go.




> 10 pounds in a month and its not a bulker. Good. Very good.
> 
> 
> By the way... good luck on the presentation.


thanks bro. appreciate it



> Good Luck !
> 
> btw i've read both of your logs, great logs,enjoyed these very much.


thanks bro.

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 36

chest and traps today. wasnt feeling too strong or good overall at the gym today, mostly because its snowing like hell, ive been busy all week and im out of food lol. university life is the shits sometimes*

----------


## 92whitelx

> *DAY 36
> 
> chest and traps today. wasnt feeling too strong or good overall at the gym today, mostly because its snowing like hell, ive been busy all week and im out of food lol. university life is the shits sometimes*


Its schools not fun all the time, but got to love how much fun it is most of the time

----------


## T_Own

^^ yessir. gotta live it up while you can. 

gl on the degree, once you get it you can help cool off all the enraged tren users

----------


## legobricks

:LOL:  Morph i forgot to congrat u on the Monitor status! Well deserved!!!! :Wink/Grin: 

Now to the prop tren cycle, i just started prop tren last week tuesday so today day 9 and am already looking very swole in the gym. Lifts are going up gradually so far as today was leg day and i felt incredible! i will def. be following this log and good luck with it! So far tren seems to be unreal :Wink:

----------


## Amorphic

> Morph i forgot to congrat u on the Monitor status! Well deserved!!!!
> 
> Now to the prop tren cycle, i just started prop tren last week tuesday so today day 9 and am already looking very swole in the gym. Lifts are going up gradually so far as today was leg day and i felt incredible! i will def. be following this log and good luck with it! So far tren seems to be unreal


thanks bro, keep me updated on how your cycle goes as well

----------


## legobricks

Will do bro! Im very excited to see the results from this cycle, ive ran fina transdermal before without a test base way back in the day and it was pretty amazing minus the loss of libido, sever agression mostly due to being lethargic and slightly depressed in which i couldnt handle it so i had to stop. and that was only at 60mg per day for a transdermal in which most is lost if im not mistaken....like 40-50% absorbtion rate?

One thing i do love about tren so far is the woodsy bitter taste in your mouth after an injection...talk about strange but hell its kinda cool :LOL:

----------


## Kratos

Everybody can't wait until college is over when they're their. "Life will be so stress free when I'm done with this bullcrap." Hahaha, wait until the real world gets a hold of you buddy. Plz send me back to college.

----------


## Amorphic

> Everybody can't wait until college is over when they're their. "Life will be so stress free when I'm done with this bullcrap." Hahaha, wait until the real world gets a hold of you buddy. Plz send me back to college.


lol trust me, i am having way too much fun at university right now. the only time it annoyes me is when i dont have time to get to the gym or when my days are so long that i miss meals.

university girls and everything else....wayyyyy too much fun

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 38

terrible workout today. ive just been so busy with everything that i could not pull it together and hammer out a good session. i lightened up on my weights and did some drop sets on my triceps but overall i am BAGGED and need to rest up and dial my diet back in.*

----------


## DSM4Life

Give us pics

----------


## Amorphic

> Give us pics


whats your preference? thong or boxers? :Wink/Grin:

----------


## 92whitelx

boxers please

----------


## DSM4Life

> whats your preference? thong or boxers?


Birthday suit.

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 39

chest is feeling crazy tight. injection pain is still a bitch to deal with on this cycle. tonight i am going to shake things up and do bis/tris*

----------


## InsaneInTheMembrane

Great log as always... keep checkin in  :7up: 

Tren is the SHIT no!? haha, I'm cutting on it and the waist is melting off but the weight aint going down!!! gotta love it!

----------


## lets go to shore

I am also doing prop/Tren ace But also sus e/w? Any thoughts on that?

----------


## baseballboy65

I have thoughts on that.... But its more to do with not hijacking someone else's thread!

----------


## lets go to shore

Not really sure how to start a thread s- a!!!! And I highly think you wouldnt be talking to me like that if we were face to face. Thank god for the internet. People can be as tough as they want with no consiquences.

----------


## baseballboy65

I guarantee other people would agree with me... Buddy, its all about respect. This is Amorphics thread. If you dont know how to post a thread, just ask...

----------


## Reed

> Not really sure how to start a thread s- a!!!! And I highly think you wouldnt be talking to me like that if we were face to face. Thank god for the internet. People can be as tough as they want with no consiquences.


Woah there buddy. No need to threaten people over the internet, especially since your new around here. Baseball boy is right it would be hijacking someone's thread cause you can't list a few compounds and expect a response. We need to know the doses, length of cycle, your stats etc. If Morph wants to give you his opinion in his own thread then he will be through shortly

If you don't know how to start a thread its easy. Click into any of the sections and at the top of the sections there is a button: New Thread. Click that and it will start a new thread for you. It would be best if your looking for info on your cycle to go post it in the Steroid Q+A section cause you'll get a lot of input

----------


## Amorphic

> Not really sure how to start a thread s- a!!!! And I highly think you wouldnt be talking to me like that if we were face to face. Thank god for the internet. People can be as tough as they want with no consiquences.


save the keyboard cowboy antics for somewhere else please

----------


## baseballboy65

Amorphic - You said your chest was looking blockier. What are you doing to get the width and squareness in your chest?

----------


## Amorphic

> Amorphic - You said your chest was looking blockier. What are you doing to get the width and squareness in your chest?


genetically i have a terrible chest, always been really flat and shapeless. ive been emphasizing my chest through my cycles as its really my only lagging bodypart

incline, decline and flat bench as well as dumbbell flyes is what im doing. moreso an emphasis on decline and incline to fill in my chest and get the fullness. ive also started hitting my chest twice a week to really push the growth.

----------


## SVTmuscle

snap i want in on the pants party, subscribed

----------


## clockwork_killer

tren sounds amazing, keep it up morph sound like ur plan is cuming together ull be there in no time.

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 41

School is demolishing me at the moment, as much as i hate to admit it, i just do not have time today to get to the gym as i have 3 papers i need to finish this week and cant waste any time. 

I feel as if i am falling off my plan and that my dedication is slipping but i guess we all need to keep in mind that in most of our lives we cant just eat, sleep, and train.

if all goes well today i will have my term paper finished in the evening and will be able to tear it up in the gym tomorrow.*

----------


## thetank

honeslty man if i was too busy to be hittin the gym i would be doin what i can at home..all i know is consistancy is more important then pretty much anything. extra days off is wasted growth especially with your enhanced recovery. obviously everyone is different, but in my experience, even just a light workout during a couple days of downtime makes all the difference in the world. anyway glad to see you are enjoying these compounds a little more..i havent been around much but have been checkin in on your log when i can...(which will be alot now taht i have 2 weeks off lol) anyway, my girlfriend is in her last year of uni man i know how rough this time of year is..good luck with your workload and keep killin it in the gym as often as you can. 
peace bro
tank

----------


## hugovsilva

> *DAY 41
> 
> School is demolishing me at the moment, as much as i hate to admit it, i just do not have time today to get to the gym as i have 3 papers i need to finish this week and cant waste any time. 
> 
> I feel as if i am falling off my plan and that my dedication is slipping but i guess we all need to keep in mind that in most of our lives we cant just eat, sleep, and train.
> 
> if all goes well today i will have my term paper finished in the evening and will be able to tear it up in the gym tomorrow.*


That sucks, but you have your priorities straight and I think you are doing the right thing.

Did you know you were going to be through these busy times when you started your cycle. If so you should have postponed it just enough to skip all this work you are doing now. (I know, easier said than done).

----------


## baseballboy65

I was in the same boat as you Morph. The thing I found helped was make sure you focus on compound movements the days that you can get in there. That way if you cant get back in the gym for a couple of days you have yourself covered. 
Maybe even switch your workout up to upperbody/lowerbody days....

----------


## audis4

pics?
what do your lifts look like?
current stats?

----------


## Amorphic

> pics?
> what do your lifts look like?
> current stats?


stats were posted at the beginning of the thread. as of now i am up 12 pounds with perhaps a drop or 2 points of bodyfat.

pics will come at the end or sometime soon this week. i dont keep pics up long for privacy reasons so they'll be up for a day or 2 before i take them down

----------


## T_Own

> That sucks, but you have your priorities straight and I think you are doing the right thing.
> 
> Did you know you were going to be through these busy times when you started your cycle. If so you should have postponed it just enough to skip all this work you are doing now. (I know, easier said than done).


college is pretty much always that way.. waiting would mean waiting til summer probably which is a lot to ask.

good plan on the pics, you don't want anyone staring at them for days on end lol

----------


## audis4

> stats were posted at the beginning of the thread. as of now i am up 12 pounds with perhaps a drop or 2 points of bodyfat.
> 
> pics will come at the end or sometime soon this week. i dont keep pics up long for privacy reasons so they'll be up for a day or 2 before i take them down


Ya, I read that...its been 2 months and I was wondering your current weight.
Sounds good bro! just take from the neck down  :Smilie:

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 45

my god the injection pain from the new bottles i cracked open is unbearable. couldnt even get full reps after my chest injections on chest day. brutal.

starting test cyp next monday so that when i come off prop tren in roughly 3-4 weeks i will be raring to go with the test. i will continue the test for another 3-4 months depending on how i look.*

----------


## T_Own

what kinda dose are you running the cyp at?

----------


## Amorphic

> what kinda dose are you running the cyp at?


its dosed at 300mg/ml so i will run 600 a week

----------


## Amorphic

*day 47

first shot of cyp today, 300mgs alongside my prop/tren. leg day was good as well as traps. EXTREMELY busy nearing the end of the semester so forgive me if i get behind on updating. 2 weeks left and i can be more consistent*

----------


## ramsay_1

Dont mean to be rude or anything bro, but you didnt really wait that long between your last cycle and you didnt say if you had bloods done or not, then you plan to run your second cycle for 5 months. Is there any reason why you want to run such a long cycle, not flaming just asking

----------


## Amorphic

> Dont mean to be rude or anything bro, but you didnt really wait that long between your last cycle and you didnt say if you had bloods done or not, then you plan to run your second cycle for 5 months. Is there any reason why you want to run such a long cycle, not flaming just asking


a lot of guys here run cycles for 6+ months. i am trying it out to see how i like it. im not advocating for short or long cycles, i am just taking the opportunity to see how i like a long term cycle. i will be using hcg intermittently through this longer period of time to keep my balls primed up for recovery into pct.

my experiences are here to educate other members on things they might possibly want to try in the future.

----------


## thetank

> a lot of guys here run cycles for 6+ months. i am trying it out to see how i like it. im not advocating for short or long cycles, i am just taking the opportunity to see how i like a long term cycle. i will be using hcg intermittently through this longer period of time to keep my balls primed up for recovery into pct.
> 
> my experiences are here to educate other members on things they might possibly want to try in the future.



wouldnt most of the guys running cycles that long have already been juicing for a while tho?..running a 6 month cycle a month or so after your first cycle seems likea hell of alot to me man. does that not put your natural hormone levels at stake...i mean couldnt this potentially have a way more prominant effect on your natural test production after being shut off for so long this early into your experience with this? why go so heavy with it when your getting good gains off a shorter cycle? educational or not it seems like your putting yourself at risk here dude..and i dont mean to shake a finger. i know youve done yoru research..this is just my opinion.

----------


## T_Own

that may be true but its his choice. its very possible that he'll be fine afterwards, with no long term side effects either. its all dependent on the person, and i'm sure he's thought about it all before doing it. its a lot better than noobs who go shooting 1g a week of deca with no test for 20 weeks and keep it to themselves, at least he is running a thought out cycle, and putting it here for others to see

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 48

Leg day went great the other day, huge hard pumps. feeling very breathless from the tren but good overall. shoulders and triceps today after class*

----------


## Amorphic

> wouldnt most of the guys running cycles that long have already been juicing for a while tho?..running a 6 month cycle a month or so after your first cycle seems likea hell of alot to me man. does that not put your natural hormone levels at stake...i mean couldnt this potentially have a way more prominant effect on your natural test production after being shut off for so long this early into your experience with this? why go so heavy with it when your getting good gains off a shorter cycle? educational or not it seems like your putting yourself at risk here dude..and i dont mean to shake a finger. i know youve done yoru research..this is just my opinion.


 i appreciate the concern bro, i know it is a risk to take but i feel comfortable taking it.




> that may be true but its his choice. its very possible that he'll be fine afterwards, with no long term side effects either. its all dependent on the person, and i'm sure he's thought about it all before doing it. its a lot better than noobs who go shooting 1g a week of deca with no test for 20 weeks and keep it to themselves, at least he is running a thought out cycle, and putting it here for others to see


yeah i was debating whether or not i would post that i would be continuing on, since a lot of people here like to give guys flak for doing something that is atypical. funny though when guys like smokethedays can start a thread about how they've been on for 18 months and guys freak out because of how awesome he looks. theres a bit of a double standard going around.

----------


## dedic8ed1

Hows it going buddy havn't posted in a while busy as hell,work,girl,train you know.I read your gonna post your pics at the end at which point your only gonna leave em up for a short time an I'll probably miss them.If you could pm me a notice or before n afters that be cool.We were supposed to cycle at the same time an you got hosed so I'm really interested in your progress.

----------


## Amorphic

> Hows it going buddy havn't posted in a while busy as hell,work,girl,train you know.I read your gonna post your pics at the end at which point your only gonna leave em up for a short time an I'll probably miss them.If you could pm me a notice or before n afters that be cool.We were supposed to cycle at the same time an you got hosed so I'm really interested in your progress.


you bet buddy. no problem

----------


## Phate

> Hows it going buddy havn't posted in a while busy as hell,work,girl,train you know.I read your gonna post your pics at the end at which point your only gonna leave em up for a short time an I'll probably miss them.*If you could pm me a notice or before n afters that be cool*.We were supposed to cycle at the same time an you got hosed so I'm really interested in your progress.


hell yeah, cause i'm gonna be in and out of state for the next month or so i might miss them as well

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 49

oh god, tren cough. did a chest shot a moment ago and while i was doing it i started getting a feeling in my windpipe like there was a swarm of bees in there. just barely managed to get the shot in before i broke out into a killer sweat and almost coughed myself to death. wow. very very unpleasant*

----------


## dedic8ed1

the closer to your chest the injection is when it's at it's worst.

----------


## Amorphic

> the closer to your chest the injection is when it's at it's worst.


yeah ive only started to notice the coughing symptoms starting lately, my last chest shots i started to feel a tickle in my throat but didnt end up coughing. this time i certainly got the brunt of it. i was on my hands and knees after my shot trying to calm myself down since my eyes looked like they were going to explode from my head

----------


## baseballboy65

I know this sounds pretty stupid but apparently sticking your head inside a freezer when coughing helps to get rid of this! Stupid as it sounds apparently it works!

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 50

got the cough again doing my bicep shot this morning! ugh! im almost over the cold i got so tomorrow i will be up and running to do shoulders/tris.*

----------


## Amorphic

*DAY 51

FINALLY back in the gym after getting another flu. shoulders tris today and feeling amazing pumps. not quite back to 100 percent but hopefully back on track soon. no tren cough today thankfully although sleeping was hellish last night*

----------


## DSM4Life

wheres ur pics

----------


## Amorphic

> wheres ur pics


at the end, only up briefly. i like to keep anonymous

----------


## DSM4Life

> at the end, only up briefly. i like to keep anonymous


weak, just pm.

----------


## hugovsilva

> *DAY 51
> 
> FINALLY back in the gym after getting another flu. shoulders tris today and feeling amazing pumps. not quite back to 100 percent but hopefully back on track soon. no tren cough today thankfully although sleeping was hellish last night*


If you are like me the cough will strike you more often towards the end of the cycle. I hate that crazy sweat and dizziness that comes with it.

----------


## Reed

I'm interested in your plan to run 600mg of the cyp for the next three months. Do you plan to do a PCT after this or drop the dose and cruise then blast??

----------


## mperk

hey man great thread thanks for posting. i want to do a tren cycle next year. Good info

----------


## Amorphic

> I'm interested in your plan to run 600mg of the cyp for the next three months. Do you plan to do a PCT after this or drop the dose and cruise then blast??


tomorrow will be week 2 of cyp. i have it timed out that when i come off prop that i should have enough of the cyp in me to avoid a lag between the esters.

----------


## Reed

> tomorrow will be week 2 of cyp. i have it timed out that when i come off prop that i should have enough of the cyp in me to avoid a lag between the esters.


I meant after the 3 months is up.... I guess you doing a PCT after that. Why not add some more compounds in at some point in the next three months. Just some options

----------


## Amorphic

> I meant after the 3 months is up.... I guess you doing a PCT after that. Why not add some more compounds in at some point in the next three months. Just some options


thats definitely an option to consider yes. i'll see how i feel when the cyp kicks in and anything that i add/change will be on a touch and go basis

----------


## Gears

Yeah, let me know how the cyp works for you compared to the prop.

----------


## Amorphic

So it turns out the reason i have been so sick lately is because of a sinus infection. Great. Looks like i will be heading to the docs to get some antibiotics. Fingers crossed that i can be back to 100% soon.

----------


## Amorphic

well, it gets worse. both of my eyes are infected now so im on my way to the doc asap to get on antibiotics. ugh

----------


## 92whitelx

Damn bro, sorry to hear your sick. Deff hope you get better soon.

----------


## dedic8ed1

Damn bro your snake bitten.Shit happens bud you'll get thru it.

----------


## T_Own

another wrinkle in the cycle.. thats too bad, but it should be gone pretty quickly with the medicine. just gotta get back on the grind

----------


## Amorphic

*well, im on antibiotics 2x a day for my sinus infection and antibiotic eye drops 3x a day to clear up my eyes. i have to say i feel like a major bag of shit at the moment. thankfully i have not lost any weight so far, still at 210, thank god for the powers of nutrient partitioning.

infections are supposed to clear up in 7 days, just in time for the end of the semester and a month off. if all goes well i will have my cyp kicking in just in time to hit this next part of the cycle off properly to make the gains i should have before getting this month of perpetual sickness.

very frustrating to have to deal with school, illness and everything else in life but you guys know how things work, nothing is easy all the time and this has certainly been a learning experience for me.

updates to resume when i am healthy.*

----------


## mperk

Hey man; Bummer about the indections, but it sounds like you got it covered. feed yourself well and get back on that horse! -bet you'll come back beastly! With a month off you'll get great rest which you need to grow! Eat lots of Turkey & sweet potatoes (hold the marshmellows...LOL
Later dude.

----------


## Amorphic

> Hey man; Bummer about the indections, but it sounds like you got it covered. feed yourself well and get back on that horse! -bet you'll come back beastly! With a month off you'll get great rest which you need to grow! Eat lots of Turkey & sweet potatoes (hold the marshmellows...LOL
> Later dude.


thanks bro.

----------


## Amorphic

eye infections and everything seems to be clearing up. should be able to make it back to the gym next week to get the next part of this cycle back on track. regular updates to come when things are rolling smoothly again

----------


## 92whitelx

Sounds good bro, glad to hear you are feeling better.

----------


## Amorphic

*made it back to the gym today. FANTASTIC WORKOUT, amazing strength. i was blown away at how good i felt, deadlifts for 495x8 315x12 arm curls 60x10 65x5. no idea why i felt so good but it was a damn good workout.*

----------


## Strategus

Three cheers for Alexander Fleming and recovery!

Maybe add vitamin C and zinc to your stack?  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## T_Own

anything new?

----------


## Amorphic

> anything new?


nothing right now. just finished the school semester and starting work again over the holiday break. gym schedule will be back on track and i'll throw some pictures up when im feeling pumped again

----------


## audis4

I went through your entire log.....I have to say, I see a lot of, "I'm sick, just getting back into the gym, my head hurts"....etc

a few posts up, your lifts look decent but I want to see more of what your eating, what you look like, more of your lifts rather than talking about your injection pain and how you just finished the semester in school.

How much longer on cycle do you have?

----------


## Amorphic

> I went through your entire log.....I have to say, I see a lot of, "I'm sick, just getting back into the gym, my head hurts"....etc
> 
> a few posts up, your lifts look decent but I want to see more of what your eating, what you look like, more of your lifts rather than talking about your injection pain and how you just finished the semester in school.
> 
> How much longer on cycle do you have?


this thread is more for my personal benefit that to appease anyones expectations.

am i supposed to apologize to everyone for being sick for a month and a half with a sinus infection and eye infections? i think not. do you think its possible to write a decent log during the time when you cant hit the gym due to a pretty serious illness?

the cycle is being extended with test cyp since my time on tren was when i was ill. this month i am working again and will have a consistent diet and training schedule now that im running back at 100%.

to anyone else with the same concerns, save me the lectures, life happens and it doesnt go smoothly all the time.

----------


## T_Own

> nothing right now. just finished the school semester and starting work again over the holiday break. gym schedule will be back on track and i'll throw some pictures up when im feeling pumped again


ahh lucky you, we aren't done til the 17th

----------


## merciless83

Had the same situation Im on week 2 of my tren cyp cycle adn my doughter was born on monday so needless to say today was the first proper workout I had. I managed to escape on monday and tuesday for a 30 minute workout instead of my usual 1 hour 30 minutes. Hey you never know what life has in store for you Good luck brother.

----------


## audis4

> this thread is more for my personal benefit that to appease anyones expectations.
> 
> am i supposed to apologize to everyone for being sick for a month and a half with a sinus infection and eye infections? i think not. do you think its possible to write a decent log during the time when you cant hit the gym due to a pretty serious illness?
> 
> the cycle is being extended with test cyp since my time on tren was when i was ill. this month i am working again and will have a consistent diet and training schedule now that im running back at 100%.
> 
> to anyone else with the same concerns, save me the lectures, life happens and it doesnt go smoothly all the time.


appologize? nah, I would have terminated the cycle....being a moderator I thought this would have been common sense, no?

The point of a log is to write down your progressions in the gym as well as your personal assessments. If you don't have the time or energy, save the space for someone who does.

Glad your feeling better, now lift some fvcking weights and quit the bitchin  :LOL: 

btw, this wasn't a lecture, more of a motivational speech  :Wink:

----------


## Amorphic

> appologize? nah, I would have terminated the cycle....being a moderator I thought this would have been common sense, no?
> 
> The point of a log is to write down your progressions in the gym as well as your personal assessments. If you don't have the time or energy, save the space for someone who does.
> 
> Glad your feeling better, now lift some fvcking weights and quit the bitchin 
> 
> btw, this wasn't a lecture, more of a motivational speech


luckily being ill and staying on i avoiding losing any weight or size, that is why i stayed on. i am still 210 at 13%. this month will get me back on track and pictures and proper updates will continue. i know how the game works and i know my body.

----------


## audis4

> luckily being ill and staying on i avoiding losing any weight or size, that is why i stayed on. i am still 210 at 13%. this month will get me back on track and pictures and proper updates will continue. i know how the game works and i know my body.


you don't need to stay on to avoid losing weight. Maintain a proper diet and if you needed to take time off like you did, I don't see that negatively effecting your progress.
Just seems like a waste of money to 'maintain.'

good luck, ill be following as close I can.

----------


## Amorphic

> you don't need to stay on to avoid losing weight. Maintain a proper diet and if you needed to take time off like you did, I don't see that negatively effecting your progress.
> Just seems like a waste of money to 'maintain.'
> 
> good luck, ill be following as close I can.


my diet suffered hugely when i was sick, was really hard to have any appitite whatsoever. i dont know if you have issues with your appitite when you're sick but i definitely do. the nutrient partitioning effects of tren were a big benefit in keeping my weight up when i wasnt eating much and couldnt hit the gym. i was out of the gym for almost 3 weeks

----------


## T_Own

> you don't need to stay on to avoid losing weight. Maintain a proper diet and if you needed to take time off like you did, I don't see that negatively effecting your progress.
> Just seems like a waste of money to 'maintain.'
> 
> good luck, ill be following as close I can.


i don't know about you but when i'm sick i lose weight like an anorexic. i'll drop 10-12 pounds in TWO DAYS of being sick. there really isn't much you can do about it when you can't eat or do anything besides lay there and sleep.

----------


## Reed

When I'm sick I always go to Micky D's!!!! Lots of sprite, chicken nuggets, big macs, apple pies, I junk food out when sick

----------


## Amorphic

foot and a half of snow today. tried to get to work and the gym but got stuck on the street. going to have to use the bowflex tonight to keep my pump up. hopefully the friggin roads are plowed by tomorrow

----------


## mperk

> this thread is more for my personal benefit that to appease anyones expectations.
> 
> am i supposed to apologize to everyone for being sick for a month and a half with a sinus infection and eye infections? i think not. do you think its possible to write a decent log during the time when you cant hit the gym due to a pretty serious illness?
> 
> the cycle is being extended with test cyp since my time on tren was when i was ill. this month i am working again and will have a consistent diet and training schedule now that im running back at 100%.
> 
> to anyone else with the same concerns, save me the lectures, life happens and it doesnt go smoothly all the time.


Yeah - what he said WTF! I log on hear to hear about your stock tips should I buy Bowflex or Ballys......J/K - u be doin well my man - 60# curls? awsome!

----------


## Amorphic

> Yeah - what he said WTF! I log on hear to hear about your stock tips should I buy Bowflex or Ballys......J/K - u be doin well my man - 60# curls? awsome!


thanks bro, appreciate it.

----------


## baseballboy65

> foot and a half of snow today. tried to get to work and the gym but got stuck on the street. going to have to use the bowflex tonight to keep my pump up. hopefully the friggin roads are plowed by tomorrow


Foot and a half!?!? Hey Morph, think you could ship some of that snow this way?? We have sweet F/A on the mountains here at the moment. I need to get out and ride soon! Im going crazy!!

----------


## Kratos

you probably lost a good bit of body fat from being on tren and being sick. I'd add something to go with the cyp...maybe another month or 6 weeks of tren.

----------


## audis4

sick? no, I still eat....this summer when I had 4 wisdom teeth removed, i ate 2 hrs later..egg whites and grits  :Smilie: 

what we do to get big  :Wink: 

anyhow, amorphic, hope your feeling better!

----------


## Amorphic

alright, some pics. i didnt take any back shots since i need to shave it and its gross haha. as you can see im holding some water and still need to shave off about 3% more bodyfat to be roughly where i want to be.

still a ways to go but the thickness is there, time to harden up a bit. pics will be removed eventually so get a look while you can.

you can notice the asymmetry in my chest which drives me nuts, also how its smaller than the rest of me. ive always had a nonexistant chest so its a genetic weak point for me. also my one nipple isnt gyno, its been pierced a few times so its bigger than the other one from scar tissue.

be harsh and offer suggestions, i dont need any 'you look good' comments.

----------


## Kale

"You Look Good"  :AaGreen22:

----------


## Amorphic

> "You Look Good"


you just had to didnt you?  :LOL:

----------


## scibble

if I were to have anything intelligent to say that you don't already know, I'd say it, but you seem to be on top of your weak points. 

you're BIG and will look real good after the cutting!

----------


## Kale

I did !!! But in all seriousness, if you hadnt pointed out the asymmetric thing with your chest I wouldnt have noticed

----------


## Reed

Looking Good bro Later... Haha if you want serious input as all us serious people do my take would be....

For your chest my friend I'd say go with Incline dumbbells. I bet that would help you alot. Take a look at my routine for my chest.... primarly incline press movements. I tend to stick to alot of press movements as it helps develop more mass for me. Don't worry about your bench press. The incline dumbbells made all the difference for me and the developing of my chest. Just my opinion bro. Other than that. may be work on the diet to lean out some more to get your abs showing. 

For me what I do is be 100% harsh on myself. Look at it as I ain't no where near perfect yet and how each bodypart can improve. My forearms need more of this, quads more sweep, more cap on my delt, more drop in my triceps etc etc. Then figure out the exercises that will best help me along. Just my .02 cents bro hope i helped

----------


## Amorphic

> Looking Good bro Later... Haha if you want serious input as all us serious people do my take would be....
> 
> For your chest my friend I'd say go with Incline dumbbells. I bet that would help you alot. Take a look at my routine for my chest.... primarly incline press movements. I tend to stick to alot of press movements as it helps develop more mass for me. Don't worry about your bench press. The incline dumbbells made all the difference for me and the developing of my chest. Just my opinion bro. Other than that. may be work on the diet to lean out some more to get your abs showing. 
> 
> For me what I do is be 100% harsh on myself. Look at it as I ain't no where near perfect yet and how each bodypart can improve. My forearms need more of this, quads more sweep, more cap on my delt, more drop in my triceps etc etc. Then figure out the exercises that will best help me along. Just my .02 cents bro hope i helped


 i agree with what you said. i focused on bulking for as long as i can remember and got a bit out of hand for a while. its winter so i dont plan on cutting hard but i definitely need to drop about 3% bf and i think i'll be sitting at a comfortable bf level. when summer comes im going to shred up as much as possible.

i'll update pics in another month or so to show you guys what i drop off.

----------


## Reed

> i agree with what you said. i focused on bulking for as long as i can remember and got a bit out of hand for a while. its winter so i dont plan on cutting hard but i definitely need to drop about 3% bf and i think i'll be sitting at a comfortable bf level. when summer comes im going to shred up as much as possible.
> 
> i'll update pics in another month or so to show you guys what i drop off.


Good luck with it. You know what your doing just keep on with it. Your looking pretty freakin big

----------


## audis4

first off props for posting pics.

like you've pointed out....slightly high on BF but a couple wks of clean eating will cure that. Can you shoot up a back pic?

Legs look decent, kill those squats.

Your delts are also nicely shaped along with bi's tri's.

I want to see those traps gain some size!

For chest, my chest is naturally larger but I recently started beginning with incline bench (barbell) and have noticed great size....i know others guys mentioned this but it has worked great for me as well.

Keep us updated on the progress bro!

----------


## Amorphic

> first off props for posting pics.
> 
> like you've pointed out....slightly high on BF but a couple wks of clean eating will cure that. Can you shoot up a back pic?
> 
> Legs look decent, kill those squats.
> 
> Your delts are also nicely shaped along with bi's tri's.
> 
> I want to see those traps gain some size!
> ...


 i'll throw up the back pic when i get someone to shave my back tomorrow haha. traps have been weak for me too but theyve slowly been improving. the pictures dont really show what i have for traps since i wasnt flexing them. with a back shot you guys can get a better idea of how they are.

thanks for the critique!

----------


## audis4

> i'll throw up the back pic when i get someone to shave my back tomorrow haha. traps have been weak for me too but theyve slowly been improving. the pictures dont really show what i have for traps since i wasnt flexing them. with a back shot you guys can get a better idea of how they are.
> 
> thanks for the critique!


you got it bro!

your traps look good but I wanna see no neck action  :LOL:  

ya, my traps have really gone up, I do 4 sets shrugs (heavy on the machine) superset w/ shrugs d-bells.
followed by front raises and flys.

You got her down bro, i'll be following!

btw, best of luck with your dad, hope everything works out for the best bro  :Smilie:

----------


## Amorphic

> you got it bro!
> 
> your traps look good but I wanna see no neck action  
> 
> ya, my traps have really gone up, I do 4 sets shrugs (heavy on the machine) superset w/ shrugs d-bells.
> followed by front raises and flys.
> 
> You got her down bro, i'll be following!
> 
> btw, best of luck with your dad, hope everything works out for the best bro


thanks bro. appreciate it

----------


## thetank

lookin thick man. i can see in your arms when you get cut you're gonna have those crazy squiggly dorian yates style veins goin through ya. lol that shits gonna look trippy man **** i cant wait to see you cut up. arms and legs are thick as hell, traps look good and as much as your chest might be weaker then the rest dropping some bodyfat will make a HUGE difference in bringing it out. how many times a week are you training it? my chest is a weaker point as well...i noticed alot of improvement training it twice a week and even doing some light work inbetween workouts.

----------


## WARMachine

Arms and delts look great Morph!

Quads are big and meaty. 

Like Audi said, work those traps. They are laggin a little.

And obviously the chest. Reeds workout is killer. Ive secretly been doing it for about two weeks now... It brutal.

----------


## mperk

Ok man - these guys hit it all so I'll just say "You look good."

Hahahaha - JK
I do agree w/ previous comments - for the chest i would def do the incline DBs. Also if you do flat bench - do it w/ dbs and raise the bench to a 5or 10% angle. IMO dbs helps build definition as well as thickness in the chest. Also try incline bench cable crossovers. Those are great for getting some extra definition high on your chest altho you won't be able to get the same weight. Make sure when you do them squeeze and hold at the top for 2 secs.
I'd also go for upright rows for the traps and some shrugs in the standing calf machine. Your traps look great but some more size would be awsome. Same with delts.
Really nice work on your arms man - bi's and tris look thick - same with quads - thick as hell!

BTW nice stretch marks too! shows how much you have grown - Props dude!

Lookin forward to seeing your hairy back! - Mine got hairier (is that a word?) on test! lol - I'm lucky tho - it's blond so almost invisible. no waxing yet! Hahahahaha
later man

----------


## WARMachine

^^ Haha i noticed those marks as well..

They suck...  :Frown:  I got some too!

----------


## Amorphic

back shot

----------


## audis4

> back shot


not bad bro.

What are your lifts looking like?

----------


## Phate

as mentioned, traps could use some work, i would also start working forearms as they are a weak point for you IMO, work on lats as well, you have okay width but not much of the defined "sweep" that is characteristic of them, on that note, work on the medial head of your delts to emphasize your shoulder width

----------


## mperk

Damn bro - nice back shot - you've got a great taper and your delts look huge in that pose! one mo suggestion - i just started doing forearms on the cables with the D shaped handle - seems to have given me a nit of size and def some striations. just grab the handle palm up and curl the forearm. Support with the opposite arm at the wrist - do those til your forearms are screamin and you'll notice a difference. BTW - you prolly won't want to go too heavy - maybe 3-5 plates max. i like those way better than the barbell curls.

How much did yu gain so far on this cycle?

----------


## Amorphic

thanks for the critiques guys. pics down. next set up in a month and we'll do another critique then.

----------


## audis4

> Damn bro - nice back shot - you've got a great taper and your delts look huge in that pose! one mo suggestion - i just started doing forearms on the cables with the D shaped handle - seems to have given me a nit of size and def some striations. just grab the handle palm up and curl the forearm. Support with the opposite arm at the wrist - do those til your forearms are screamin and you'll notice a difference. BTW - you prolly won't want to go too heavy - maybe 3-5 plates max. i like those way better than the barbell curls.
> 
> How much did yu gain so far on this cycle?


doing straight forearm workouts seem pointless IMO, just do heavy deads with no straps

----------


## mperk

^^^^Hey Inzer - good point - kind of depends on your whole w/o plan IMO. I can't do deads cause I have an injured back, and some guys like to do deads w/ straps to go heavier. In my case I found that i made little progress on my forearms until I added in those exercises and they worked for me way better that the traditional wrist curl that I was doing w/ the barbell. i'm just so stoked that i am finally getting forearms that look like I work out. My avi is about 3 months old and I bet i've added at least 1/2-1".

----------


## FireGuy

> Damn bro - nice back shot - you've got a great taper and your delts look huge in that pose! one mo suggestion - i just started doing forearms on the cables with the D shaped handle - seems to have given me a nit of size and def some striations. just grab the handle palm up and curl the forearm. Support with the opposite arm at the wrist - do those til your forearms are screamin and you'll notice a difference. BTW - you prolly won't want to go too heavy - maybe 3-5 plates max. i like those way better than the barbell curls.
> 
> How much did yu gain so far on this cycle?


You have "striated" forearms?

----------


## audis4

> ^^^^Hey Inzer - good point - kind of depends on your whole w/o plan IMO. I can't do deads cause I have an injured back, and *some guys like to do deads w/ straps to go heavier*. In my case I found that i made little progress on my forearms until I added in those exercises and they worked for me way better that the traditional wrist curl that I was doing w/ the barbell. i'm just so stoked that i am finally getting forearms that look like I work out. My avi is about 3 months old and I bet i've added at least 1/2-1".


hmmm I've never used straps in my life (only chalk) and got 605 for 2 reps yesterday

----------


## Reed

I agree w/ mperk kinda depends your goals. If your powerlifting no. Bodybuilding yes. I do forearm workouts and have results. And I also use straps due to the FACT that my lats are stronger than my grip and forearms during wide grip chins, rows, etc. maybe thats why I have such a wide V taper  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Plus talked to a few IFBB pros and national level competitors and they all tell me to use them for that exact reason.

----------


## dedic8ed1

Dude wtf i missed them already c'mon man!! :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## mperk

> hmmm I've never used straps in my life (only chalk) and got 605 for 2 reps yesterday


You, my man, are one brolic dude! 605 is awsome! Props big time. I've never tried the chalk - it's not allowed at my gym and to be honest haven't seen it in a gym since college - maybe it's a lazy cleanup thing on the part of management. i would love to try it some day - imagine it would feel totally different than sweaty palms on the bar. Not to corrupt you, but if you've never tried straps you may want to give it a go - totally changed my lifting. I even use them when doing dumbell presses 'cause it helps me keep them in the sweet spot of my palm.

----------


## wukillabee

> Dude wtf i missed them already c'mon man!!


Haha, me too.

----------


## thetank

wheres the updates hommes?
hope all is well.
peace
tank

----------


## Jfew44

Also looking forward to updates. Wondering how the cyp cruise is going. I was thinking of doing this exact cycle for my next, just wondering what all you kept.

----------


## Amorphic

> Also looking forward to updates. Wondering how the cyp cruise is going. I was thinking of doing this exact cycle for my next, just wondering what all you kept.


sorry for the lack of updates, my life has been utter chaos this month but im still keeping it on strong at the gym.

just finished anadrol the other day, it was amazing, one of my favorite compounds. i had zero water retention on it and my weights absolutely skyrocketed, huge vascularity in my biceps and shoulders as well. 

overall, i feel fantastic at the gym right now. weights are up in everything and i feel dry and hard.

bench is up to 315 x8-10
incline dumbbells at 110sx10

shoulders military dumbbell raises for 85sx10

bicep curls at 60x10

leg press is stacked i forget the amount of plates it holds

seated dumbbell tricep extensions 120x8

squats at 315x10 (a weak point for me but improving)

im going to start keeping a proper log of my weights to report to you guys.

tren will start again in a few weeks possibly, not totally sure yet, but the duration of this cruise/blast will be until july with the goal of hitting around 220 at 10%

after the summer i will be coming off with pct of toremifine citrate/clomid/hcg as i will be travelling to sweden next september for school if all goes according to plan and i need some cycle off time.

----------


## InsaneInTheMembrane

Damn, 

missed ur sexy pic; better luck next time  :Wink/Grin: 

Happy New Yrs Broda,
Insane

----------


## Reed

Sup yo. You still getting huge??!!?? Yeah let me know how your PCT goes. An idea I was thinking for you and I is adding the SARMs in to maybe ease the regrouping process. Maybe even a peptide or two cjc, ghrp???? Just throwing some ideas around for you and myself. Let me know bud.

----------


## Amorphic

> Sup yo. You still getting huge??!!?? Yeah let me know how your PCT goes. An idea I was thinking for you and I is adding the SARMs in to maybe ease the regrouping process. Maybe even a peptide or two cjc, ghrp???? Just throwing some ideas around for you and myself. Let me know bud.


i would like to use s4 in pct but as far as i know only guys in the states have access to it since i havent found a source that ships to canada. i can get some gh for a fair price and was thinking of maybe using it for pct as well

for everyone else, sorry for the lack of updates, the semester just started and im busy for a bit sorting it all out. when things are settled in i will update everyone

----------

